# Dump Truck



## wayneryan65 (Jun 13, 2014)

I made this for my grandson from some plans I got from the WOODSTORE

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 13, 2014)

I love it! Love it, love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Jun 13, 2014)

Dynamite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome. My almost 5 year old son and I started a back-hoe dozer but haven't finished yet. Now I'm inspired to get back to it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah, the lil guy is going to be very happy ! Awesome job !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Jun 14, 2014)

That is really cool. And I bet it was fun to make! I would have to build a fleet of them for my grandsons...#4 I'd on the way! Being a grandfather and still being young enough to enjoy them is so great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 14, 2014)

Wayne - Thats just awesome!. Bet it gets handed down too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Now is just super! I bet he runs it to pieces. I can see PaPa fixing flats! I love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Way cool Wayne. That should last for generations!! My Mom still has the 1 I made in wood shop back in junior high. All their grandsons and great grandson and now great great grandsons play with it. Mine ain't that fancy but it has outlasted anything they ever bought and yes flats happen!! .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## johnnie52 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like a huge amount of fun is heading toward some little guy.

Nice job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 17, 2014)

Things like that are so enjoyable. I built trucks, cars, trains, baby beds for all my grandkids. They are now in their late 20 and 30. One has all of his on a shelf and the rest used and abused theirs but they had fun doing it. I still have a big 29-31 Packard Toiuring Car I built about 45 years ago.

Nice Truck.


----------

